# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Bill Spoilers 30 July 09

## Perdita

*Thursday, 30 July 2009, 9:00PM - 10:00PM*

Cry Wolf


D.C. Mickey Webb (Chris Simmons) is frustrated after having to release teenager Grant Shepherd (Christopher Hughes) on suspicion of raping 17 year old Caitlin Macey (Ruby Thomas). Although there is no forensic evidence, Mickey is convinced that Caitlin was attacked but isn't certain that Grant is the rapist. After speaking to D.I. Neil Manson (Andrew Lancel), Mickey is given another day to investigate and asks D.C. Jacob Banks (Patrick Robinson) for his help. The two officers, along with P.C. Mel Ryder (Rhea Bailey) head to Caitlin's home where they tell Caitlin's mother, Lorraine (Sarah Ball) and step-father Craig (Antony Edridge) that they need to question their daughter again. However, as they wait for Caitlin to finish her bath, Mel realises that there is no one in the bathroom and discovers an empty bottle of pills. Horrified, the officers rush out of the house and find a semi-unconscious Caitlin down an alleyway...

After being discharged from the hospital, Mickey gently questions Caitlin who tells him that everything is jumbled up. Mickey tells her that he firmly believes she was raped, but that they may be looking at the wrong suspect. As the investigation continues, Mickey and Banksy realise that the attack didn't take place recently, as Caitlin claimed. Mickey talks to Caitlin again and attempts to regress her memories: the interview provides Mickey with more evidence and between them, he and Banksy realise that the rape took place at a family party two years previously. Lorraine and Craig are horrified by the latest turn of events but provide the police with a video tape from the party, which shows Caitlin, horribly drunk and stumbling up the stairs to her bedroom, followed swiftly by her step-father...

Mickey questions Craig who is disgusted by the allegation that he may have raped Caitlin. He tells Mickey that he helped her to bed and knowing how drunk she was, made sure that she wasn't sick before falling asleep. The D.C.âs instinct tells him that Craig had nothing to do with Caitlinâs attack but Mickey grows more frustrated with the case. However, later that day, Caitlin calls Mickey and tells him that she remembers who raped her at the party, but the truth will blow two families apart. Can Caitlin reveal who attacked her, in order to move on with her life...?

From ITV.com

----------


## Abigail

This sounds rather interesting. Is this the first 9pm episode?

----------


## Perdita

No, the first one is on 23rd July

----------

